# höhenmeter in nbg und umgebung



## speedy_j (3. Juli 2006)

tag zusammen,

ich bin sehr stark am überlegen den marathon in oberstdorf mitzufahren. kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir allerdings noch die zu bewältigen höhenmeter und das zeitlimit, welches es da gibt.

höhenprofil: http://www.mtb-marathon.de/index.shtml?hoehenprofil

ich muss in unter 4 stunden am fuß zum kanzelwandsattel sein. es liegen also schon einige hm bis dahin und dann 1100 hm am stück vor mir.

für mich, als ungern bergauffahrer, bedeutet das also, dass ich noch mächtig trainieren muss. zum einen, dieses wellige profil, zum anderen lange steile anstiege.

wo gibt es nun in der mittelfränkischen umgebung, rund um nürnberg, solche gelegenheiten?

vor allem interessieren mich anstiege, die auch über 200 hm am stück hinaus gehen.

spontan fällt mir ein:

schnaittach - rothenberg, ca. 200 hm um unteren bereich bis zum gasthaus immer über 10%
reichenschwand - großer hansgörgel: ca. 260 hm
diepersdorf - moritzberg: ca. 200 hm
kirchehrenbach - walberleberg: ca: 200 hm (aber offiziel für bikes gesperrt)

kommt man evtl. irgendwo über 300 hm.

bitte um zahlreiche hinweise.

gruß speedy_j


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Hab ich jetzt irgendwie einen massiven Denkfehler mit der Grafik oder geht des wirklich auf 2km länge 900Hm´s bergab.    

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (4. Juli 2006)

Das is ne Kletter Route


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

ich bin der meinung 2 oder 3 km steigung am stück reichen für's training.

wenn du bedenken hast durchzukommen, musst du vor allem zwei bereiche stark verbessern:
einerseits deine grundlagenausdauer, so dass du eine gewisse intensität lange zeit aufrecherhalten kannst, 
und andererseits die kraftausdauer (damit eben diese intensität möglichst hoch ist), was man sinnvollerweise mit intervallen erreicht, also 10 bis 15 minuten im dicken gang mit relativ niedrigem puls, das ganze mehrfach wiederholen. 

ich denke nicht, dass man im training tatsächlich viele Hm am stück fahren muss.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (4. Juli 2006)

hetzles
Regensberg
Flugplatz Feuerstein
Rettener Kanzel (Forchheim)
Leutenbach
und die Ganze fränkische....
du kannst wenn du geil drauf bist auf 50km 1000m machen ohne das du groß suchen musst.


----------



## norman68 (4. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich jetzt irgendwie einen massiven Denkfehler mit der Grafik oder geht des wirklich auf 2km länge 900Hm´s bergab.
> 
> G.



Das wär doch mal ein netter DH )

Ciao Norman


----------



## saalfelder (4. Juli 2006)

Ich wüßte da Absberg am Brombachsee. Im Ort ab Ortsein- bzw. ausgangsschild sind's 14%. In der Umgebung gibt's auch noch zahlreiche "böse Berge" (für mich jedenfalls  ).

Uwe


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2006)

@lbjörg

hast glaub keinen denkfehler, ich denke nur, das der graph sehr gespitzt dargestellt ist. vielleicht sind es auch 3 km. laut berichten soll aber alles fahrbar sein, nur mit einem sehr hohem niveau. war vor drei wochen schon im allgäu. grünten (gipfel) - burgberg (ort) auf dem falschen wanderweg gefahren. das waren ca. 700 hm auf 2 km. bis auf die ersten 150 hm bergab ging fast alles zu fahren. hatte aber das "glück", das mir im oberen bereich der sattel weggebrochen ist. somit hatte ich dann eine menge bewegungsfreiheit. tempo war aber nie über 10 km/h.
wieviele hm kann man denn in den fichtelmountains am stück fahren?


@dubbel
meine kraftausdauerleistung ist weniger das problem. hab eher schwierigkeiten mit sehr welligen profil, da ich das oft zu schnell angehe und mir dann nach oben raus der bums fehlt. auch fahre ich lieber frequenz als mit viel kraft an steilen anstiegen. mit kraft kann ich eigentlich nur bei mittleren sachen fahren, vor allem auf asphalt, wenn ich auch den scheitelpunkt sehe. bei langen anstiegen (über 500 hm)komme ich rechnt schnell in tritt und fahre dann auch mein tempo hoch.

@ken****barbie
danke, werd mir das auf der karte mal anschauen.
die 1000 hm schafft man auch von heroldsberg nach hersbruck mit ca. 45 km. allerdings wären neue strecken auch mal interessant.


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

Ich versteh dein problem nicht. 
Einerseits schreibst du: 


			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> meine kraftausdauerleistung ist weniger das problem.



aber andererseits:


			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> auch fahre ich lieber frequenz als mit viel kraft an steilen anstiegen. mit kraft kann ich eigentlich nur bei mittleren sachen fahren.



oder einerseits:


			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> bei langen anstiegen (Ã¼ber 500 hm)komme ich rechnt schnell in tritt und fahre dann auch mein tempo hoch.



aber andererseits:


			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir allerdings noch die zu bewÃ¤ltigen hÃ¶henmeter und das zeitlimit, welches es da gibt.
> fÃ¼r mich â¦ bedeutet das also, dass ich noch mÃ¤chtig trainieren muss. zum einen, dieses wellige profil, zum anderen lange steile anstiege.




um was genau geht's also?

und - wie gesagt - ich denke nicht, dass man im training tatsÃ¤chlich viele Hm am stÃ¼ck fahren muss.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Knapp 500 Hm´s müßten es von Warmensteinach auf den Ochsenkopf sein...durchgehend bergauf.
Müßte aber noch mehr drinn sein auf den Oko. Werd mal gucken.

Und was von ganz unten bis auf den Schneeberg geht muß ich auch erstmal daheim nachschauen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Glaub müßten bis zu 650 durchgehende Hm´s auf den Oko möglich sein 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2006)

@dubbel

na ja, ich denke schon, dass ich eine strecke brauche, wo ich auf kurzer distanz immer mal wieder 200 - 300 hm (wenn möglich halt mehr) am stück hoch bolzen kann. ich muss einfach das gefühl für diese mittleren anstiege bekommen, damit ich doch recht fix bergauf fahre, aber mich nicht verausgabe.
die problematik aus dem ersten post bezieht auch darauf, dass vor dem extrem langen und steilen anstieg, schon ein sehr welliges profil voraus gegangen ist. ich werd halt da schon sehr viel kraft gelassen haben, bevor ich in dem langen anstieg wieder in tritt komme.

@lbjörg
ja, bitte schau mal, was bei euch so geht.


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2006)

@ speedy, also wie ich die einschätze und deine leitung kenne packst du das locker ;-)

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Aber wennste nur 1000Hm´s in wenig Weg fahren willst, dann kannste des auch in so 10km bei uns schaffen :kotz: 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> @dubbel
> @lbjörg
> ja, bitte schau mal, was bei euch so geht.



Werde dir mal was voll abartiges raussuchen    

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2006)

@lbjörg
du bist so nett zu mir. 
es sollte aber schon was sein, was in normalen wanderkarten (kompass oder ähnliches) eingetragen ist. hab manchmal das talent mich im wald sehr gut zu verfahren.

@coffee
wenn du wüsstest, wie es mit meiner leistung steht.
bin ja da: www.madmission.de auch mitgefahren. da hab ich ganz schön abgekackt. (war aber auch vorher und nachher wieder krank) tauche nicht mal in den ergebnisslisten auf. aber durchgefahren bin ich.


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> wenn du wüsstest, wie es mit meiner leistung steht.
> bin ja da: www.madmission.de auch mitgefahren. da hab ich ganz schön abgekackt. (war aber auch vorher und nachher wieder krank) tauche nicht mal in den ergebnisslisten auf. aber durchgefahren bin ich.



kommt halt drauf an was du absahnenn willst an preisgeld *gg* dann musst du natürlich shcon gas geben. aber wenn du mitfährst um mitzufahren ist es schon locker machbar für dich.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilli (4. Juli 2006)

in *Mittelfranken *ist der höchste Berg der *Hesselberg*  

Bin ich letzte Woche zu ähnlichen Zwecken ein paarmal raufgeradelt. Es kommen pro Auffahrt deutlich über 200 Hm zusammen, je nach Start-Ort.

Die Landschaft ist auch sehr reizvoll.

http://www.hesselberg.de/freizeit/hesselbergpfad/hesselbergpfad.html

Gruß, Pilli


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> kommt halt drauf an was du absahnenn willst an preisgeld *gg* dann musst du natürlich shcon gas geben. aber wenn du mitfährst um mitzufahren ist es schon locker machbar für dich.
> 
> coffee



na ja, hab trotzdem meine bedenken.

@pilli
danke, für die info. werd das evtl mal an den nächsten wochenende ausprobieren. ist hal schon ein stück weg. (wohne im norden von nürnberg)


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich jetzt irgendwie einen massiven Denkfehler mit der Grafik oder geht des wirklich auf 2km länge 900Hm´s bergab.
> 
> G.


 
ob's wirklich auf 2km 900Hm sind kann ich dir nicht mit sicherheit sagen. was ich aber definitiv weiß ist, daß die abfahrt seeeehr steil ist. im oberen teil des downhills kommt man an eine hangkante und blickt danach erstmal ins leere, bevor sich die augen etwa 80° weiter nach unten richten und dort den san-car am ende einer bocksteilen rampe stehen sehen. gute bremsen sind hier in jedem fall von vorteil. ich habe etliche felgenbremser mit reifenplatzer überholt (vielleicht waren das spassbremser  ). technisch ist die abfahrt relativ easy...dafür aber schneeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Dann sind da auf jedenfall "wer traut sich schneller" Aspiranten im Vorteil 


@Speedy: Schneeberg taugt net so gut wie Oko....zieht sich alles zu lang.
Am Oko gibts jetzt 2 ganz gute Startpunkte für Leidenswegefanatiker.
Der eine ist einfach in Warmensteinach.
Da kannst dann bis zu 500Hm´s kontinuirlich hochraspeln.
Gibt verschiedene Varianten. Mußt halt einmal einfach Richtung Fleckl fahren.
Geht teilweise Wanderweg und dann ein wenig Straße und dann halt immer hoch auf den Gipfel.
Also einfach immer Bergauf.
Die andere Variante ist Richtung Grasseman auf einer wenig befahrenen Straße die zur Hälfte direkt neben der Autospur eine Radspur hat und dann halt in den Wald rein und immer weiter Berg auf bis zum Gipfel.
Sind wie gesagt 500 Hm´s vom richtigen Parkplatz aus in Warmensteinach.
Wennst du dir eine Fritschkarte kaufst kannste das alles garnet verfehlen.
Bergab mußt du schauen das du die Trümmerschlucht (steht auch in der Karte) fährst.
Ist ein Traumsingletril, allererste Sahne

Die 2te Variante ist noch einfacher.
Fährste einfach nach Bischofsgrün. Parkst auf dem großen Parkplatz vom Lift.
Dann hast du fast genau 400Hm´s auf kurzen Weg nach oben.
Wenn du es ganz extrem willst auf 2 km länge.
Aber den mittlersten Teil der Skipiste würde ich auslassen und nach rechts zur  Mittelstation auf die Langlaufloipenforststraße ausweichen und dann wieder   eine Forststraße weiter oben auf die Skipiste zurrück.
Siehste aber alles auf einer Fritschkarte.
Des machste einfach ein paar mal und dann willste nie mehr Bergauf fahren 


Alles was noch mehr konstante Höhenmeter hat zieht sich zu lang in die länge und dann ist es ja net so toll 


G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2006)

@lbjörg
danke für die infos. werd die nächsten tage mal im buchladen vorbei schauen und so eine karte besorgen.
die länge und beschaffenheit vom kanzelwandsattel kann ich dir ende juli sagen. da bin ich wieder unten im allgäu und hab mir vorgenommen, mal gewisse strecken probe zu fahren. wenn das wetter mitspielt, stehe ich da auf jeden fall mal oben.


----------



## frank-lau (5. Juli 2006)

Von Altdorf über die Frankenhöhe zum Poppberg, weiter über Alfeld, Waller und Schupf zum Happburger Stausee. Wieder rauf zur Edelweißhütte. Dann über den Nonnenberg nach Entenberg dann nochmals rauf und über Hegnenberg nach Altdorf. Sind so je nach Strecke 1000-1500 Hm und 3x Steigungen über 15%. Ich fahr zum Training öfters eine "abgespeckte" Variante dieser Tour mit ca. 50 km und 850 Hm.

Gruß Frank


----------



## jobeagle (12. Juli 2006)

Hi speedy_j,

zum Training empfehle ich fünfmal Reichenschwand <-> gr. Hansgörgl, da hast du ca. 1100 hm und wenn das mental kein Problem ist, kommst wahrscheinlich auch in Oberstdorf gut durch. Da bin ich zwar noch nicht mitgefahren, dafür wieder heuer beim Keiler dabei.
Falls du ein GPS hast und eine Tour > 1000 hm im Osten Nürnbergs brauchst, kann ich dir evtl. auch was per PM schicken...


----------



## digger235 (12. Juli 2006)

Houbirg Hohler Fels(Happurg/Förrenbach) 250 - 300Hm
Deckersberg-Jungfernsprung (Happurg) 200Hm
Reschenberg (Engelthal) - die Schotterpiste.
Nonnenberg (Gersdorf) - Wurzelhohlweg
Weißenbrunn (Balcher) - Schotterpiste
Die lassen sich alle auch opti miteinander verbinden


----------



## speedy_j (13. Juli 2006)

danke für die weiteren tipps.
reichenschwand - großer hansgörgel bin ich letzten sonntag gefahren. eignet sich zum training schon recht gut. 

muss jetzt nur mal schauen, wie ich die tipss alle zeitlich einplanen kann. dieses wochenende bin ich bei den tschechen unterwegs, nächstes wollte ich mal in die fichtelmountains und ende juli bin ich wieder in den alpen. aber bis zum rennen ist ja noch ein wenig zeit.


----------

